
Why You Should Upgrade Your Router, Even If You Have Older Gadgets - nkurz
http://www.howtogeek.com/243039/why-you-should-upgrade-your-router-even-if-you-have-older-gadgets/
======
iverjo
This is what the article boils down to: Old routers can be a source of
"degraded internet connection quality". If you buy a new router, you'll get
"better Wi-Fi range, stronger signal, and better handling of demands modern
users put on their network".

I'm using one of those WRT54G routers, running DD-WRT. It's 12 years old, but
still works like a charm. It's able to deliver around 22 Mbps, which is enough
for my ever so modern demands.

------
SliderUp
It would have been a more useful article if there were concrete
recommendations. As it is, it's just "newer routers are better, you should buy
one."

------
godzillabrennus
I have a PFsense router at home. It's powerful enough for my 50Mbit connection
and had a slew of enterprise features. Most of my family I've put on Linksys
WRT54GL routers since they support so many open source firewall operating
systems.

Anyone buying a "Gaming Router" or other nonsense prosumer model from a big
name is getting ripped off.

If you need proprietary the Peplink SOHO is surprisingly good.

